# Use a furniture dolly to move track drive machines.



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Lots of folks have commented about how hard it is to move a track drive snow blower without starting the engine. I know exactly what they're talking about as my Honda HS622 will give me quite the work out trying to push or pull it around without starting it.

Since starting the engine to get these things to move is pretty silly if all you have to do is move it a bit to get it into the right spot in the garage, or to get something from behind it, I found that using a furniture dolly to store it on when it's not being used works pretty well. I found a dolly made of plastic which seems to work better than the wooden one I had before that had carpeted ends. The plastic seems to allow the melting snow to run off instead of soaking up into the carpet and encouraging rust on the snow blower.

When I do need to use the snow blower, I just start it up and back it off of the dolly. When I'm done clearing snow, I just tilt the snow blower back enough to put the front ends of the tracks higher than the height of the dolly and drive it right on. Once it's on the dolly, I can easily move the snow blower to where ever I need it in the garage.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Dolly's*

You're not the only one. I have one in the shed that in the summer I used to move machines around. If you have things apart (like the auger off the blower), toss it on the dolly and it's convenient to move out of the way by the wife if needed.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I have got a garage full of stuff that I keep on dollies. I pick up wheel sets at yard/garage sales and make them out of scrap lumber or whatever is handy. Great idea with that track blower.
*Joe*


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Yep, those dollies are pretty darned handy to have. Saw quite a few folks walking out of HF the other day with them. There must have been a coupon. 

I have my dozer blade for my garden tractor on one also, and have used them to move mowers and other stuff around.


----------

